

I 'Hired' A Virtual Personal Assistant To Do My Job - prayag
http://www.businessinsider.com/mobileworks-virtual-personal-assistants-2013-10

======
graffitishark
No better way for the journalist to show the value of the service than to have
a MobileWorker write it for him. Good stuff.

------
abat
If they're smart they're going to put their best people (and probably spend a
lot more time than they bill) on an article that's going to get them press.

I like the concept of testing out the service, but I'd like to see what their
typical results look like in comparison.

~~~
anandkulkarni
Ha, that would've been sneaky! As it happens, I was pretty insistent that we
stay out of the process, and that the experiment run naturally.

The reason was that I've seen this kind of thing go awry when the company
interferes to try and make itself look good (ie:
[http://www.fastcompany.com/1773610/column-was-
crowdsourced-s...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1773610/column-was-crowdsourced-
servio)). Our writing pool and management system is solid, so there was little
to worry about.

The other reason that this worked well is that Dylan wrote from a set of notes
that outlined the story he wanted to tell, rather than letting them write
something totally from scratch.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If on a Team or above pricing plan, is it possible to integrate with our
Github private repo to have the work results returned to us? How are results
of requests typically provided back to a customer?

Disclaimer: looking at signing up

------
badman_ting
I think this says a lot more about Business Insider than MobileWorks.

